# Text editor behaviour



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2020)

Over the last few days, there's been some odd goings-on while trying to write posts.
Using enter or backspace removes the keyboard from the screen, needing a tap on the text space to bring it back. No updates to device, S7 Edge, anything changed on forum software?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

I haven't had that, but I think that some fonts may have changed? Everything looks a bit different to me, as if Shaun has been 'tweaking' things again...


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2020)

Not noticing anything visually different here, on any device...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Not noticing anything visually different here, on any device...


That's in the Chrome browser on my laptop. I don't _think _that I have changed any settings on that recently.

It's a subtle difference, but I do spend a lot of time on here so even subtle changes become noticeable.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2020)

I'll add that on the big desktop box, running Brave Browser, all is entirely normal. Seems limited to Androids...
Edit: fine on a Galaxy Note 10.1 tablet running Chrome on Android 4.4.2 Kitkat.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I'll add that on the big desktop box, running Brave Browser, all is entirely normal. Seems limited to Androids...
> Edit: fine on a Galaxy Note 10.1 tablet running Chrome on Android 4.4.2 Kitkat.


[Switches to phone...] Oh, yes - my old HTC One M8 is doing that too (Chrome on Android Marshmallow)!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Aug 2020)

I'll add that there seems to be a recent problem posting on my Android phone. There is a significant lag in typing and problems using the "return" button.
Not a complaint - an observation


----------



## winjim (1 Sep 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Over the last few days, there's been some odd goings-on while trying to write posts.
> Using enter or backspace removes the keyboard from the screen, needing a tap on the text space to bring it back. No updates to device, S7 Edge, anything changed on forum software?


Just noticed this same thing. Galaxy Note 8, Chrome. Very annoying


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2020)

Xperia XA2 on Android. Yep, some strange goings-on yesterday. The emoji line became almost full screen and wouldn't go away, plus lag when tapping any keys. 
All seems good in the hood now.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

Same problem as the OP reports on my Android tablet.


----------



## gunja99 (1 Sep 2020)

I have same issue on another forum recently, weird. S7 Edge too, must be a chrome thing, when hitting carriadge return


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Sep 2020)

Nothing to worry about, just Google having a closer look at what you are doing to make sure you're legal and safe. Part of the friendly service.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2020)

Nothing has changed this end to the best of our knowledge.

Sorry that doesn't fix the problem but we'll flag it for Shaun to take a look at.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Sep 2020)

H


SpokeyDokey said:


> Nothing has changed this end to the best of our knowledge.
> 
> Sorry that doesn't fix the problem but we'll flag it for Shaun to take a look at.


Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

I have the same issue.

Hit carriage return and the keyboard disappears. I then have to click on the text box to make it reappear. I've made no deliberate changes.

Using a Motorola G6 Play on Chrome. I've tested it with DuckDuckGo and get the same issue.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

The phenomenon that bassman reports persists and is making the forum quite difficult to use. Hit backspace, delete, etc, and it throws you out of the text editor and it force you to open it again.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

There are lots of people complaining on Google Play store about Chrome bugs in the latest version, including THIS bug!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2020)

Whether it's linked or not I don't know but I currently can't use Ebay on a Mac with Chrome, it doesn't follow all the links Safari works fine


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> There are lots of people complaining on Google Play store about Chrome bugs in the latest version, including THIS bug!


I'm just testing this out on the generic browser
on my
Chinese Android
phone and the return button is working as
normal.
Looks like a Google/Chrome issue


----------



## DCBassman (2 Sep 2020)

Switched to Brave browser. Works fine. Chrome problem.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Sep 2020)

Im getting it on android chrome on my Samsung.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Sep 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Im getting it on android chrome on my Samsung.


As above, try a different browser. The evidence is pointing to this being a Chrome problem


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Sep 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> As above, try a different browser. The evidence is pointing to this being a Chrome problem


 
Yep, chrome problem for me, ok in alternative browser.


----------



## All uphill (3 Sep 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Over the last few days, there's been some odd goings-on while trying to write posts.
> Using enter or backspace removes the keyboard from the screen, needing a tap on the text space to bring it back. No updates to device, S7 Edge, anything changed on forum software?


Bloomin' annoying it is too!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> There are lots of people complaining on Google Play store about Chrome bugs in the latest version, including THIS bug!


Although this is the only place that it manifests itself for me.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Having said that, it now seems to be cured. Well done to the myseterious hero that mended it.


----------



## Vantage (5 Sep 2020)

I'm still getting the return key problem. 
I thought the Chinese government where spying on me at first as I use a Huawei but I see others are suffering too. Phew!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Sep 2020)

I'm getting it too, a backspace causes the keyboard to disappear. 😔


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2020)

Mine seems to be sorted now, no more problems. Bizarro.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

It is happening to me as well. It seems to be still happening. I am using am android phone. Most annoying


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)

It’s ok on Safari on IOS 13


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

In my Galaxy tab, it seems to be working ok. Very strange


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Mine seems to be sorted now, no more problems. Bizarro.


I thought that we might be getting Chrome updates at different times but when I visit the Play Store it tells me that my Chrome app is up to date.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2020)

By chance I stumbled across another aspect of this.

Hit the little cog on the bottom right of the text editor bar and the text box turns orange as usual. The problem with the return key causing the keyboard to disappear goes away.

Hit the cog again so the text box becomes white and the issue returns.

Bizarre.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

I'm having the same problem of the return and backspace keys making the keyboard disappear.
It only happens when using this site and only on my phone.
It started happening a few days ago.
I'm using a Motorola G6 and CM browser.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm having the same problem of the return and backspace keys making the keyboard disappear.
> It only happens when using this site and only on my phone.
> It started happening a few days ago.
> I'm using a Motorola G6 and CM browser.



Same here


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

Still having the same issue, and only on this forum.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Still having the same issue, and only on this forum.


It's obviously a site specific problem.
Let's hope Shaun gets it sorted.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2020)

It's still happening to me. Good to know it's not only me .


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

Checking now
Nope, hitting return still shuts the keyboard down . Lenovo tablet with android on chrome


----------



## 12boy (7 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> By chance I stumbled across another aspect of this.
> 
> Hit the little cog on the bottom right of the text editor bar and the text box turns orange as usual. The problem with the return key causing the keyboard to disappear goes away.
> 
> ...


By golly it works...thanks Paul!


----------



## DCBassman (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> By chance I stumbled across another aspect of this.
> 
> Hit the little cog on the bottom right of the text editor bar and the text box turns orange as usual. The problem with the return key causing the keyboard to disappear goes away.
> 
> ...


Fixes it for me, but what a pain!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> You are a genius
> Smileys don't work in orange mode tho, but do in white mode


I've got smileys on my keyboard so use those.


----------



## winjim (9 Sep 2020)

Seems to have sorted itself out for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

Still not working correctly for me.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Still not working correctly for me.


Nor me.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Still not working correctly for me.


Not working correctly here as well.


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> By chance I stumbled across another aspect of this.
> 
> Hit the little cog on the bottom right of the text editor bar and the text box turns orange as usual. The problem with the return key causing the keyboard to disappear goes away.
> 
> ...




Yes this works for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not working correctly here as well.




It's working for me now. Hoorah


----------



## midlife (12 Sep 2020)

Just noticed in orange mode the toolbar at the top is greyed out too


----------



## winjim (12 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Just noticed in orange mode the toolbar at the top is greyed out too


You gotta write all your code out longhand.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2020)

Finally working properly

... for... 

... me... 

... too! 

So, was it a sneaky forum fix or a sneaky Chrome fix?


----------



## DCBassman (13 Sep 2020)

No idea, but working properly now.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Working again for me.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2020)

Looks like it's been sorted.


----------

